# Animals you've always wanted as a pet



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 20, 2020)

So what are some of the animals that you've always wanted as a pet but, never managed to get them?

I've always wanted to have a baby goat I prefer it way more than cats and dogs. 



I also like having love birds and parkeets as pets 



Do you have any pets currently if yes post pics of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 20, 2020)

I wanna have a pond full of fish. I enjoy marveling at fish ponds whenever I find one!

I own 2 dogs. One is a beagle/terrier mix, the other is a German shepherd with a lot of Chowchow showing up. I can't seem to be able to upload any pictures here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2020)

Fennec Fox
A fuck tiny pony
Smallest monkey in the world.
Muntjak deer

Basically anything small that won't be hard to clean up after.

Black Vulture



edit:
Is this about realistic pets?

Probably just the fennec.  They're not allowed as pets in my state.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 20, 2020)

I would love to have ducks and chickens.
But really, there's only one pet I want, and it's a cherry-headed conure (or red-masked parakeet to some). I lost mine last year and I'm still heartbroken

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 20, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> I would love to have ducks and chickens.
> But really, there's only one pet I want, and it's a cherry-headed conure (or red-masked parakeet to some). I lost mine last year and I'm still heartbroken


I think birds in general are the best to have as pets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 20, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I think birds in general are the best to have as pets.


They are expensive to care for and just a lot of work in general but it pays off. I'd love to have pigeons or doves too, I hear great things


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 21, 2020)

A black leopard. 

Not realistic, I know. But oh, to dream...


----------



## Yamato (Jan 21, 2020)

Any kind of penguin. 
I got dogs, birds, fish, lizards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 21, 2020)

i wanted nice aquarium, but I cant afford one (my place dont have the space, and im broke

I have very small aquarium, i put few small fish, but it get very dirty very fast since the fish shits alot.
the aquarium also too sal to be place a filter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 21, 2020)

Fainting goat and/or capybara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 21, 2020)

A puppy but only for like a week


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 21, 2020)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Fainting goat and/or capybara


You can trust the goat to keep your lawn trim, at least.


----------



## hammer (Jan 21, 2020)

goat's can be fucking mean.  I started a goat farm and bought a new doe, two seconds to introducing her all the other does surrounded her and initiated her like they were in a gang.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 21, 2020)

hammer said:


> goat's can be fucking mean.  I started a goat farm and bought a new doe, two seconds to introducing her all the other does surrounded her and initiated her like they were in a gang.


_"You can get beat in or you can get fucked in, what's it gonna be???"
_


----------



## Lurko (Jan 22, 2020)

Shiba,Cordi and Bulldog.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hammer (Jan 22, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> _"You can get beat in or you can get fucked in, what's it gonna be???"_


they were almost stomping on the poor girl but 10 minutes later everyone was chill


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 22, 2020)

cats cats cats


----------



## Lulu (Jan 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> You can trust the goat to keep your lawn trim, at least.



I also think it's funny when they pass out from doors slamming and other such loud noises.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2020)

Always wanted a second dog. The last time I had one was like '06.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah I'd like some more dogs too 

German Shepherd, Shiba Inu, Corgi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 22, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Shiba Inu



@Shiba D. Inu stop being shy he wants you


----------



## Fayrra (Jan 22, 2020)

Unrealistic Pet: Tiger, from a baby until old. The baby part is definitely realistic-ish, but the until old part...

Semi-realistic Pet: Raccoon. Always loved the way these crafty things looked and acted. Special mention to Squirrels for a similar sort of want for them (Edit: And foxes).

Realistic Pet: Rabbit. Honestly they are just one of the cutest animals I've seen, though I had a dog from when I was 9-years-old until now (my heart is destroyed), so I never got one and also I don't plan to get a new pet now that I've lost her. Or at least anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 22, 2020)

Ebola virus as my pet, I will feed it and take walks with it everyday


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jan 22, 2020)

Fox. So cute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2020)

i've always wanted a human as a pet
j/k


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 22, 2020)

I think bearded dragons are really nice (I've had several iguanas in my past) and I dearly love crows (I've had two before and would LOVE to have another!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 24, 2020)

Jim said:


> i've always wanted a human as a pet
> j/k


If you have the energy to be a Dom, you're halfway there.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm really quite happy with dogs.

One of my friends has a miniature horse which is pretty small and I can't get over how cute he is. I've heard that there are horses that are even smaller. I can't even begin to imagine how adorable a horse the size of a medium dog would be. Nevertheless, I know absolutely nothing about keeping horses and imagine a horse no matter how miniature would still be an outdoor creature that would not be safe to cuddle in bed with me like my dog, so...


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 25, 2020)

Harmonie said:


> I'm really quite happy with dogs.
> 
> One of my friends has a miniature horse which is pretty small and I can't get over how cute he is. I've heard that there are horses that are even smaller. I can't even begin to imagine how adorable a horse the size of a medium dog would be. Nevertheless, I know absolutely nothing about keeping horses and imagine a horse no matter how miniature would still be an outdoor creature that would not be safe to cuddle in bed with me like my dog, so...


I actually own two miniature horses--but they are cart size--36 inches at the withers. The amazing thing is how long horses live--my oldest is going on 36 years!

Edit: Down to one horse--amazingly, the oldest one outlived her stall mate. TC is still going and will still even kick up her heels in cool weather!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 26, 2020)

Leopard, Savannah Cat, Husky dog, Rabbit, Fox, Red Panda, Lynx, Bobcat, Panther. 

And for the laughs, a giant rat named Sprinkles that steals people sandwiches and then scrunches up its face, hisses, and scuttles away when they try to take it back. Don't you judge me. You know that would be amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 26, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Leopard, Savannah Cat, Husky dog, Rabbit, Fox, Red Panda, Lynx, Bobcat, Panther.
> 
> And for the laughs, a giant rat named Sprinkles that steals people sandwiches and then scrunches up its face, hisses, and scuttles away when they try to take it back. Don't you judge me. You know that would be amazing.


Somehow Sprinkles seems strangely appropriate for a giant rat!


----------



## Ashi (Jan 26, 2020)

I've always wanted a monitor lizard of some kind

My friend Chloe says they're surprisingly easy to take care of too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 26, 2020)

HisokaRollin said:


> Fox. So cute.


Foxes are cool and all but what about Ocelots?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jan 27, 2020)

A meerkat. They're like chill Monkeys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 27, 2020)

Francyst said:


> A meerkat. They're like chill Monkeys


Arent they mongoose?


----------



## Francyst (Jan 27, 2020)

Ashi said:


> Arent they mongoose?


...yes but no? ...but yes?


----------



## Yamato (Jan 27, 2020)

Mongoose are vicious and can eat cobras. They’re found mostly in mid Africa. Hmm apparently some in Asia too. 
Meerkats are more chill but will try to fend off snakes. Usually they’d dart back into their tunnel if they spot a threat. They’re usually found in Southern Africa.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 28, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Mongoose are vicious and can eat cobras. They’re found mostly in mid Africa. Hmm apparently some in Asia too.
> Meerkats are more chill but will try to fend off snakes. Usually they’d dart back into their tunnel if they spot a threat. They’re usually found in Southern Africa.



2:47

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 28, 2020)

It'd be a dream come true if I ever owned one of these.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Handle with care.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 28, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> 2:47


Yep. And the Irwins are just amazing people. 
I used to watch a show on AP called Meerkat Manor. Fun and informative series.


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2020)

ShieldsPlus said:


> It'd be a dream come true if I ever owned one of these.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I always worry i'll scratch them when they crawl on me.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 28, 2020)

Jim said:


> I always worry i'll scratch them when they crawl on me.


Please don't. They tend to bite, albeit rarely.

But still...


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 29, 2020)

Definitely a raven or a crow.
Smart, cute, trainable.  They just have sharp beaks and claws....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Jan 29, 2020)

I had a Bearded Dragon and I loved it. I want a Leopard Gecko next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 29, 2020)

Wait, maybe I take that back


----------



## Xel (Jan 29, 2020)

A Saluki (my favorite breed of dogs). If I lived in a countryside house or something with enough free space for it to run around freely I would get one. I wouldn't want to subject it to having to mostly stay in a rather small apartment due to me not having much free time and energy.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 29, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Definitely a raven or a crow.
> Smart, cute, trainable.  They just have sharp beaks and claws....


Many years ago I had a pet crow (now days one needs a special permit to do so) named Ariok after the demon in the Elric novels. He could talk and he had a wicked sense of humor: He loved to walk up a visitor's arm and spit up water or food in their hair! He also poked me in the eye once, so I can attest that crows have sharp beaks. He was a lovable little cuss and I would love to have another!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a lovebird. Very sweet little guy and protective! Generally very friendly but once he's on me he will bite anyone else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> I have a lovebird. Very sweet little guy and protective! Generally very friendly but once he's on me he will bite anyone else.


does the lovebird know... What is love!~


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 30, 2020)

Jim said:


> does the lovebird know... What is love!~


“I once asked a bird, how is it that you fly in this gravity of darkness? She responded, ‘love lifts me."


----------



## Stein (Jan 30, 2020)

As a kid I always wanted an ocelot :3


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2020)

Stein said:


> As a kid I always wanted an ocelot :3


I'm surprised nobody made a metal gear joke about this yet.


----------



## Fayrra (Jan 30, 2020)

Ashi said:


> Foxes are cool and all but what about Ocelots?





Stein said:


> As a kid I always wanted an ocelot :3





Jim said:


> I'm surprised nobody made a metal gear joke about this yet.



"Plain name....but I won't forget it."

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 30, 2020)

Jim said:


> does the lovebird know... What is love!~


BABY DON'T HUUURT MEEE~


SoulFire! said:


> Many years ago I had a pet crow (now days one needs a special permit to do so) named Ariok after the demon in the Elric novels. He could talk and he had a wicked sense of humor: He loved to walk up a visitor's arm and spit up water or food in their hair! He also poked me in the eye once, so I can attest that crows have sharp beaks. He was a lovable little cuss and I would love to have another!


Crows, dolphins, raccoons just confirm for me that dickish behavior is directly proportional to intelligence.


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Jan 31, 2020)

A snake, they are so cool


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> A snake, they are so cool


Snaaaaake!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 31, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> A snake, they are so cool


I used to own a corn snake


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Jan 31, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I used to own a corn snake


what happened ot it


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 31, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> what happened ot it


I returned it to the store because it escaped the cage and it took me half a day to find it so i didn't want to deal with it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Jan 31, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I returned it to the store because it escaped the cage and it took me half a day to find it so i didn't want to deal with it anymore.


and u call urself prince vegeta? 

poor snake


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 31, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> and u call urself prince vegeta?
> 
> poor snake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phenomenon (Feb 5, 2020)

Probably a Snake or the now extinct Direwolf.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2020)

I might get a cat soon .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 4, 2020)

I miss my cat a lot and to have a cat but i always wanted to have a beagle.


Another animal that i’d like to have less realistic because i personally think they should be free, it’s an owl.


----------



## Alita (Jun 4, 2020)

I have had domesticated cats all my life growing up. I love them. They are the best pets especially as kittens. 

What I would like to have or try tho? It's not realistic but I would be interested in trying to care of a wild cat like a snow leopard, a ocelot, a black panther, a bobcat, a cougar, etc.


----------



## Alita (Jun 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I might get a cat soon .



You definitely should get one.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> You definitely should get one.



Haha word! Do you have a cat?


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 4, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> I miss my cat a lot and to have a cat but i always wanted to have a beagle.
> 
> 
> Another animal that i’d like to have less realistic because i personally think they should be free, it’s an owl.


We actually rehabbed a screech owl years ago. We fed him chicken and what I recall most about him was the way he would twist his head around and bob while staring at you (and his terrible gas--foul like an owl! )

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Haha word! Do you have a cat?



Yeah her name is Kallie. She is a calico and probably my favorite of all the cats I have had.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Yeah her name is Kallie. She is a calico and probably my favorite of all the cats I have had.



Aww thats amazing!


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 5, 2020)

In Alphabetical order:
Armadillo
Crow
Chicken
Ducks
Fox
Goat
Hummingbird
Otter
Owl
Penguin
Pembroke Welsh Corgi
Red panda
Skunk
Wolfdog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 5, 2020)

Hummingbird would interesting and cute. 
I’ve had chickens before and they’re amusing and fun. 

Also on my list- Argentine black and white tegu, blue tongue skink and can’t remember if I mentioned smooth green snake earlier.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 5, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I’ve had chickens before and they’re amusing and fun.


My ex had chickens, one of them wound up getting sick (never did learn what specifically happened to her) and I wound up looking after the hen while she was at work. We formed a bond, the hen and I. She was my homie after that week.

They're a lot of work, but I think I'd enjoy raising a few hens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2020)

Was going to buy this but it's over €1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 5, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> My ex had chickens, one of them wound up getting sick (never did learn what specifically happened to her) and I wound up looking after the hen while she was at work. We formed a bond, the hen and I. She was my homie after that week.
> 
> They're a lot of work, but I think I'd enjoy raiding a few hens.


I had chickens for many years. They are fun birds and can be as tame as birds generally seen as pets. On top of that they give you eggs! Alas, I'm out of the chicken business now that we are down sizing. 


Prince Vegeta said:


> Was going to buy this but it's over €1000


Parrots are fun, but they are noisy and messy (and can put a hurt on you with those beaks)! The closest I came to one was my crow and he could fling food and other flotsum a yard away from his cage! At least there are now bird diapers that can be bought for them to keep them from pooping on your shoulder!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 5, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> I had chickens for many years. They are fun birds and can be as tame as birds generally seen as pets. On top of that they give you eggs! Alas, I'm out of the chicken business now that we are down sizing.
> 
> Parrots are fun, but they are noisy and messy (and can put a hurt on you with those beaks)! The closest I came to one was my crow and he could fling food and other flotsum a yard away from his cage! At least there are now bird diapers that can be bought for them to keep them from pooping on your shoulder!!


Not to mention that caring for them properly is very expensive, they need lots of toys to keep them busy, and vet care is also costly! They are a huge commitment.

I wish I could have chickens but my hands are full with my parrots and I have no way to keep them safe. Many foxes around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 5, 2020)

Are Xenomorphs considered animals?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2020)

I love Weiner dogs a lot, but I have had three now. But I have always wanted a red fox or a raccoon. I love them. There was a raccoon outside work I used to feed


----------



## wibisana (Jun 6, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> My ex had chickens, one of them wound up getting sick (never did learn what specifically happened to her) and I wound up looking after the hen while she was at work. We formed a bond, the hen and I. She was my homie after that week.
> 
> They're a lot of work, but I think I'd enjoy raising a few hens.


Not related, but Big cities in Indonesia now forbid people to raise chicken in "slump"/poor densely populated area, because of bird flu outbreak years ago.
So I rarely see chicken nowdays.

My dad live in small city suburb, so he still can raise a lot of chicken, and swan/geese. Not as pet tho but as food, 

I used to help hin feed chicken and hang out in the yard with them, i really hate when it come the time to eat them (usually at holiday such as Ramadhan etc)

Our chicken is not the one get hormon injection, so it grow not as fast as KFC chicken, it also not as soft, that is 1st reason i hate to eat them

2nd reason is, why would you eat something you raise on your own. Why dad

Good thing raising swan/geese, they are like Dog, they help my parents to guard the chicken from thief, rat etc at night


----------



## Fëanáro (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd like to be in a position to own a big, fluffy, super cuddly cat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 6, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Was going to buy this but it's over €1000


You'll have the bird long into your retirement , they're a lifelong commitment with a lifespan of 50 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 6, 2020)

A parrot :3


----------



## Sloan (Jul 8, 2020)

A cat.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 8, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> You'll have the bird long into your retirement , they're a lifelong commitment with a lifespan of 50 years.


50 years makes it worth the €1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (May 25, 2021)

I always wanted to have a Blue Golden Macaw
Or maybe an Ara Macaw.

I fed 3 of them Grapes  in the past and I really liked it   

Though it costs a lot and secondly I don't want to have them inside a cage just like most people do.
I want them to be free and happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulFire (May 25, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I always wanted to have a Blue Golden Macaw
> Or maybe an Ara Macaw.
> 
> I fed 3 of them Grapes  in the past and I really liked it
> ...


The pet store where my husband worked many years ago had a blue and gold named Max. He was quite a character and would laugh and cry and say all sorts of things. When kids would tease him he would lean in close to them and whisper "Fuck you!" I'm sure that he knew what he was doing, because he never used that phrase otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (May 27, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Definitely a raven or a crow.
> Smart, cute, trainable.  They just have sharp beaks and claws....




crows hate ravens for some reason


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 27, 2021)

SoulFire said:


> The pet store where my husband worked many years ago had a blue and gold named Max. He was quite a character and would laugh and cry and say all sorts of things. When kids would tease him he would lean in close to them and whisper "Fuck you!" I'm sure that he knew what he was doing, because he never used that phrase otherwise.


I think one of the more "famous" talking parrots uttered "What am I?" a day before it died.

Supposedly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 27, 2021)

Scorpion and an ant farm... I've had almost everything else except a cat and a bird.


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I've had almost everything else except a cat and a bird.


Highly unusual

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Swarmy (May 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Highly unusual


Mom didn't like cats but she also didn't mind me keeping fucking water snakes, a tarantula and a leech-infested swamp turtle...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 27, 2021)

I actually wanted a guinea pig all my life. Maybe at some point it will still happen. Only had a few hamsters, smelly but lovable.

I also wanted to get a dog for my cat, a specific one, but then I fucked up with actually doing anything and it got too late. Nobody is ever getting him. That would be an awesome team tho.

From a distance, I like parrots. The idea or spending tons on money on the expensive stuff they need (yeah no I won't be keeping a bird in a cage, it would need own space with all the necessary stuff) is what I really dislike. And the industry of buying and selling living creatures like that in general. Feeding a bird outside is kinda better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (May 27, 2021)

I've had lots of pets: A talking crow (I LOVE crows); several iguanas; a huge tank full of fish, including toad fish, a grouper that would jump out of the water for food; a huge hermit crab and more. Also had an ant farm as a young girl--very interesting to watch. We have a 5 ft long rat snake who visits (not as often now that I no longer have chickens) and is so docile that you can step over him on the path. The world is filled with so many wonderful creatures!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 27, 2021)

SoulFire said:


> I've had lots of pets: A talking crow (I LOVE crows); several iguanas; a huge tank full of fish, including toad fish, a grouper that would jump out of the water for food; a huge hermit crab and more. Also had an ant farm as a young girl--very interesting to watch. We have a 5 ft long rat snake who visits (not as often now that I no longer have chickens) and is so docile that you can step over him on the path. The world is filled with so many wonderful creatures!


You're like an unawakened Disney Princess or something.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulFire (May 27, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You're like an unawakened Disney Princess or something.


Island princess--I grew up on an island just off Ft. DeSoto in FL, so was always around unusual critters--and my mom was a critter person as well--we watched wasps take spiders into their lairs, ants at work on their hills, spiders makiing webs. I did the same with my daughter. Most of my critters are gone now--all that's left is a 16 year old cat and a 36 year old mini horse--oh, and my husband!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 27, 2021)

A giraffe.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 27, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> A giraffe.


Well this certainly is a unique one.

Is it so you can ride higher than the rest of the town plebeians?


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Well this certainly is a unique one.
> 
> Is it so you can ride higher than the rest of the town plebeians?


I have really tall trees so I'd train it to get the mangoes at the top.

Though a monkey could perform the same duty come to think about it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 28, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> I have really tall trees so I'd train it to get the mangoes at the top.
> 
> Though a monkey could perform the same duty come to think about it


You best be sharing those mangoes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You best be sharing those mangoes.



Yeah it's a lot so i have no issues.

East Indian by the way.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 28, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah it's a lot so i have no issues.
> 
> East Indian by the way.


Alphonso?


----------



## Canute87 (May 28, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Alphonso?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (May 29, 2021)

I’d probably pick a chameleon next or smooth green snake.


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2021)

I really expected a rock as a response by now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (May 31, 2021)

Pet lions or birds of prey.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (May 31, 2021)

Cute Kitten.


----------



## El Hit (May 31, 2021)

Koi please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 1, 2021)

Jim said:


> I really expected a rock as a response by now


 are old hat.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2021)

A Flying Bison.

"Yip-yip."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2021)

baby elephant all because of this video i watched a few years ago:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rajeman (Jun 8, 2021)

I want to have an Armadillo or a fucking baby Moneky. Right here and now


----------



## wibisana (Jun 16, 2021)

finally i made a small decent aquarium yay

cost me $15 (Mostly for the filter and bubble thingy)

1st try the fishes ded grinded by the filter 

this is 2nd try

also that is very small aquarium like 20 cm x 10x 15 high

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Jun 16, 2021)

a penguin


----------



## wibisana (Jun 16, 2021)

help. cant stop buy plants and small fishes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 16, 2021)

wibisana said:


> help. cant stop buy plants and small fishes


Looks like you need a bigger aquarium! Watch out if you bought guppies! Before long you will have a hundred of them!! Rabbits of the water!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 16, 2021)

SoulFire said:


> Looks like you need a bigger aquarium! Watch out if you bought guppies! Before long you will have a hundred of them!! Rabbits of the water!!


i bought 2, i hope it is same sex, so wont breed

i will make bigger aquarium when i have my own place soon. this small one just for hobby/side stuff while i am working out of town, in house that is used as warehouse and boarding for project workers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2021)

Trance said:


> a penguin

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jun 16, 2021)

A man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 17, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> A man


A dog follows instructions better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Jun 17, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> A dog follows instructions better.


and they never cheat

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 18, 2021)

a parrot that i'd teach to talk like christopher walken

i'd call it

christopher squawkin'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

A girl.


----------

